# Lets Talk Teeth



## lynnosler (Nov 25, 2014)

What to do about dental Hygiene. My pup is 18 weeks, what products should I use on his big boy teeth once they come in?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw turkey necks, raw lamb breast.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Raw bones do wonders for natural cleaning  Delgado is my first dog that has never even seen a toothbrush and most likely never will. They're sparkling white and I don't have to do a thing outside of putting a blanket down and taking a bone out of the freezer

It's never too late to start, my poodle had teeth problems from day 1 and since starting the bones a few years ago her teeth have dramatically improved


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it okay to offer a raw turkey neck or chicken back, etc. even if you normally do not feed raw? Also, how to you manage the mess it makes on the floor?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

maxtmill said:


> Is it okay to offer a raw turkey neck or chicken back, etc. even if you normally do not feed raw? Also, how to you manage the mess it makes on the floor?


Yes, I feed kibble but give raw occasionally. If I'm feeding a meaty bone like drumsticks, necks, etc or a full raw meal then I feed at a different time or in place of their normal meal depending on the amount. I feel it's a better safe than sorry policy to not mix raw and kibble

For raw bones like knuckle bones and marrow bones I don't worry about the time I just lay down a blanket and they know to stay on it while eating. Then I take the bone and either refreeze or throw it away and the blanket goes into the washing machine. Easy peasy cleanup


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shade, do you have place where you get turkey necks, chicken backs, marrow, knuckles etc? Or do you just go to a grocery store or butcher near you?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

dhaney81 said:


> Shade, do you have place where you get turkey necks, chicken backs, marrow, knuckles etc? Or do you just go to a grocery store or butcher near you?


The local butcher I was using closed down  So I've been able to find some at the local grocery store but not the same quality or cheap price. There is another fantastic butcher near my parents but he's not cheap and I have to factor gas mileage into the cost as well so I stock up whenever I can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A chicken foot per day.

I hate marrow bones. I can hear the dogs breaking them and I worry about their teeth. Knuckle bones are great except you'll have white poop for a couple of days so I use them sparingly.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

How young can you start them on turkey necks, I mean is 12 weeks too young? And how often should they get them. Do you normally cut down on their regular food the day they get turkey necks? I normally brush their teeth but if this is better and easier I think I should try it.


----------



## lynnosler (Nov 25, 2014)

I give my pup a new bone daily. And since that is the recommended teeth cleaner.. I am good! 

I am from PA, so we have a great Farmer's Market here (and pretty much anywhere the Amish live). I get bones really cheap from the local butcher in the Market. I have a freezer full and I buy them weekly. He cuts them down for me to fit my pup since he is still small (although he is growing quite rapidly).


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been giving my pup 2 half knuckle bones per week. She's going on 8 mos now, so I'm thinking of scaling back. Worried about wear on teeth.

Don't suppose good ol' milk bones after she eats will to the job?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> I've been giving my pup 2 half knuckle bones per week. She's going on 8 mos now, so I'm thinking of scaling back. Worried about wear on teeth.
> 
> Don't suppose good ol' milk bones after she eats will to the job?


The main ingredient in milk bones is wheat.

They will clean the dog's teeth as well as cookies would clean teeth on humans.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Sunflowers - that's good to know because my idea of a balanced meal is a cookie in each hand.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Palydyn said:


> Sunflowers - that's good to know because my idea of a balanced meal is a cookie in each hand.


If they are chocolate chip, I'm all in!'


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I give chicken feet, marrow bones (my boy doesn't putt too much pressure on them), knuckle bones and this summer I will try turkey necks and drum sticks. Mine is a kibble dog, but I like the idea of giving him a more natural treat. He hasn't had any negative side effects from eating any raw meat and he LOVES it. Go figure, the dog knows best!


----------

